# Varnyard



## Irish-SiMurphy (Sep 20, 2011)

First of all i must state that i am very disappointed that i must post here in this manner at all. However i am seeking a resolution and this is my last resort before i may have to take the issue up from a legal standpoint.

I contacted Bobby Hill of Varnyard in early june about buying one of his stunning specimen Extreme Giant tegu's .As i live in Ireland there is not much availability of even regular black and white tegu's and i was immediately interested in one of Varnyards.

So after firing a few emails towards Bobby( to which i got prompt responses) he told me that the cites(exportation) papers would run a total bill of $1350 dollars($1000 for the papers + $350 for the Ex Giant) which is a lot of money for one tegu. On the 13th of June I decided that it was worth while and something which i would own for many years to come so i proceeded with the order. Bobby had told me the papers usually would take about 8 weeks to get which i agreed upon without hesitation as at this stage the young were not even born.

I then left bobby to his own devices and waited for an update on the papers. Since the day after the order i have received two emails from bobby one stating he needed my shipping information on the 29th of june and last email i have received which was on the 21st of july to say he was still waiting on the papers.. I then called Bobby on the telephone as the email i sent on the 16th of august requesting an update was unreturned.. While on the telephone Bobby then informs me that he was waited "over a year" for papers before.. Shocked at this i said ok i will give this a little longer,But had i been informed at the start of this process that i could be waiting for over a year i certainly would not have proceeded. On the 29th of august i again sent Bobby an email stating that i was unhappy to wait a year and hoping that he could speed the process along with no avail or REPLY. I stated in that email that i would give him a couple of weeks to try find a solution i also stated that i understand he is a busy man and may not entirely be at fault for the delay,but that being said it is a service he assured me he could provide without issue.

On the 17th of september I sent Bobby a final email expressing my disappointment at the lack of contact and professional service & also requesting the return of my payment..To WHICH I HAVE RECEIVED NO REPLY!!!

Now i would like to state that i have seen a lot of stunning extreme giant babies on the site which Bobby has produced and sent out to some very happy owners so i am sure you are all very happy with the service. I have never had to post my issue's on a public forum before to try find a resolution as it is not something i do and i have imported everything from cars from japan to rottweilers from Serbia and indeed the USA.

However i am now 14 weeks since i made payment in full and over a month since i received any contact from Bobby.

I have the full email conversation to hand and can post it at anytime should anyone want or need to see it i have posted the record of the payment as proof.

All i wanted out of this was what i was promised my extreme giant tegu within a reasonable timeframe,now i have dealt with governments before on numerous occasions and even the US with importing seamen from a top Rottweiler over there so i know all about how difficult it can be but i find the lack of contact completely unacceptable as i business owner myself i would never treat one of my customers with that lack of respect.

Mr Hill i have given you ample opportunity to contact me and prevent this from becoming public to which you have just ignored me. If you contact me immediately with a resolution I will not post this elsewhere and we can put this issue to bed.

I await your response
Simon Murphy




Transaction Details	




Payment Sent 

Original Transaction
Date Type Status Details Amount
Jun 13, 2011	Payment To bobby hill Completed ...	-$1,350.00 USD 

Related Transactions
Date Type Status Details Amount
Jun 13, 2011	Charge From Credit Card CompletedYour transfer from your credit card to your PayPal account is complete.Your transfer from your credit card to your PayPal account is complete. Details	€965.43 EUR 
Jun 13, 2011	Currency Conversion Completed Details	-€965.43 EUR 
Jun 13, 2011	Currency Conversion Completed Details	$1,350.00 USD 

Sent to:	
bobby hill (The recipient of this payment is Verified)
Email:	
[email protected]

Amount sent:	
-$1,350.00 USD
Fee amount:	
$0.00 USD
Net amount:	
-$1,350.00 USD (equals -€965.43 E


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 20, 2011)

body




Hello.




We are now almost 14 weeks from the time i made full payment and also over two weeks since i last contacted you without reply..




I am very disappointed in the service you have provided and i wish to ask for a refund of my payment as there seems to be no end in sight and also no communication.




I have stated that i understand you are bound by waiting for paperwork but i find it unacceptable at this stage that there is no certain timeframe for delivery.




I hope to hear back from you very soon

Simon Murphy






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: "Bobby Hill, Tegu Breeder" <[email protected]>
To: Simon Murphy <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, 21 July 2011, 15:42
Subject: Re: Giant Tegu





Hi Simon, we are still waiting on the Cites papers, as soon as I get them I will know when we can set a shipping date.


Thanks, Bobby Hill, Owner, 

www.Varnyard-Herps-Inc.com 

www.TegusForSale.com 

www.TeguTalk.com


--- On Tue, 7/19/11, Simon Murphy <[email protected]> wrote:


From: Simon Murphy <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: Giant Tegu
To: "Bobby Hill, Tegu Breeder" <[email protected]>
Date: Tuesday, July 19, 2011, 4:49 AM




Hi bobby




Just wondering if you have any idea on delivery timeframe




Thanks

Simon




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: "Bobby Hill, Tegu Breeder" <[email protected]>
To: Simon Murphy <[email protected]>
Sent: Wed, 29 June, 2011 13:42:57
Subject: Re: Giant Tegu




Hi Simon, I need your shipping information.


Thanks, Bobby Hill, Owner, 

www.Varnyard-Herps-Inc.com 

www.TegusForSale.com 

www.TeguTalk.com


--- On Tue, 6/14/11, Simon Murphy <[email protected]> wrote:


From: Simon Murphy <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: Giant Tegu
To: "Bobby Hill, Tegu Breeder" <[email protected]>
Date: Tuesday, June 14, 2011, 1:32 PM




That is perfect Bobby,just making sure you had received it ok.




Ill wait to hear from you when you get the papers sorted.




Thanks

Simon




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: "Bobby Hill, Tegu Breeder" <[email protected]>
To: Simon Murphy <[email protected]>
Sent: Tue, 14 June, 2011 17:14:23
Subject: Re: Giant Tegu




Hi Simon, I have the payment and I am sending the app in for the papers.


Thanks, Bobby Hill, Owner, 

www.Varnyard-Herps-Inc.com 

www.TegusForSale.com 

www.TeguTalk.com


--- On Tue, 6/14/11, Simon Murphy <[email protected]> wrote:


From: Simon Murphy <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: Giant Tegu
To: "Bobby Hill, Tegu Breeder" <[email protected]>
Date: Tuesday, June 14, 2011, 4:57 AM




Hi Bobby




Just making sure you received payment ok?




Thanks 

Simon




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: "Bobby Hill, Tegu Breeder" <[email protected]>
To: Simon Murphy <[email protected]>
Sent: Sat, 11 June, 2011 20:36:36
Subject: Re: Giant Tegu




Thanks for the kind words Simon, and Monday is fine.


Thanks, Bobby Hill, Owner, 

www.Varnyard-Herps-Inc.com 

www.TegusForSale.com 

www.TeguTalk.com


--- On Sat, 6/11/11, Simon Murphy <[email protected]> wrote:


From: Simon Murphy <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: Giant Tegu
To: "Bobby Hill, Tegu Breeder" <[email protected]>
Date: Saturday, June 11, 2011, 2:52 PM




Hi Bobby.




Not at all my friend. Realy looking forward to getting one of these,seen a few people have bought from you from last year and they are stunning,cant get over how fast they grow.




I Missed the bank as I could not get out of work before 5 to lodge money.




You will have payment early monday morning if thats ok?




Sorry for the delay.




Thanks again

Simon




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: "Bobby Hill, Tegu Breeder" <[email protected]>
To: Simon Murphy <[email protected]>
Sent: Sat, 11 June, 2011 19:40:45
Subject: Re: Giant Tegu




Hi Simon, did you change your mind?


Thanks, Bobby Hill, Owner, 

www.Varnyard-Herps-Inc.com 

www.TegusForSale.com 

www.TeguTalk.com


--- On Thu, 6/9/11, Simon Murphy <[email protected]> wrote:


From: Simon Murphy <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: Giant Tegu
To: "Bobby Hill, Tegu Breeder" <[email protected]>
Date: Thursday, June 9, 2011, 9:09 AM




Hi Bobby




Yes received it yesterday. Will do the payment tomorrow morning as i get paid on fridays.




Thanks for all the help,much appreciated.




Simon 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: "Bobby Hill, Tegu Breeder" <[email protected]>
To: Simon Murphy <[email protected]>
Sent: Thu, 9 June, 2011 13:43:36
Subject: Re: Giant Tegu




Hi Simon, did you get the PayPal request?


Thanks, Bobby Hill, Owner, 

www.Varnyard-Herps-Inc.com 

www.TegusForSale.com 

www.TeguTalk.com


--- On Tue, 6/7/11, Simon Murphy <[email protected]> wrote:


From: Simon Murphy <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: Giant Tegu
To: "Tegu" <[email protected]>
Date: Tuesday, June 7, 2011, 1:59 PM






Hi bobby.

Good to talk to you the other day, i have asked around and noone will go in on buying some with me.

So im afraid its just the one extreme giant male if that is ok with you.

Do you except payment by western union transfer as i do not have a paypal account.

Thanks again for the help so far
Cheers
Simon 






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: Bobby Hill, Tegu Breeder <[email protected]>; 
To: Simon Murphy <[email protected]>; 
Subject: Re: Giant Tegu 
Sent: Sat, Jun 4, 2011 3:09:07 PM 







Hi Simon, thanks for the kind comments, I only sell babies, and the total shipped would be 1350.00 on one Extreme giant .


Thanks, Bobby Hill, Owner, 

www.Varnyard-Herps-Inc.com 

www.TegusForSale.com 

www.TeguTalk.com


--- On Sat, 6/4/11, Simon Murphy <[email protected]> wrote:


From: Simon Murphy <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: Giant Tegu
To: "Bobby Hill, Tegu Breeder" <[email protected]>
Date: Saturday, June 4, 2011, 10:20 AM




Hi Bobby




Thank you for the quick response. You really have some stunning specimens on your site.




The price of importation would not put me off to own an animal like one of these.




What would i be looking at price wise including the Tegu? 




Do you offer different size animals?




Thanks in advance

Simon Murphy




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: "Bobby Hill, Tegu Breeder" <[email protected]>
To: Simon Murphy <[email protected]>
Sent: Sun, 29 May, 2011 18:52:18
Subject: Re: Giant Tegu




Hi, the Cites permit, USFW inspection fees, USDA inspection fees, broker fees, shipping and vet certificate to you will run about 1000.00 without the cost of the tegu/tegus.


Thanks, Bobby Hill, Owner, 

www.Varnyard-Herps-Inc.com 

www.TegusForSale.com 

www.TeguTalk.com


--- On Sun, 5/29/11, Simon Murphy <[email protected]> wrote:


From: Simon Murphy <[email protected]>
Subject: Giant Tegu
To: [email protected]
Date: Sunday, May 29, 2011, 1:07 PM




Hello




I am very interested in ordering a male black and white giant tegu from you




Firstly i live in Dublin, Ireland is transport an issue? 




Just wondering at what size are these giant tegu's available? as i would be happy to buy a young male but would really a larger specimen if that was possible




Thanks in advance

Simon Murphy


----------



## Irish-SiMurphy (Sep 20, 2011)

I find it so interesting and unprofessional that you can post a reply on this forum while still not replying to my emails..

Also you have left out two emails one on the 16th of august and one on the 29th of august both of which you did not reply too.

Which i can post since you feel the need.

So now what do you prepose as a resolution to this problem?

Email on the 16th October : NO REPLY and after which i had to telephone you which has been the last contact i have had from you.


"Hi Bobby

Are we any closer to getting the papers?

Thanks
Simon"


Email on the 29th August : NO REPLY

Hi Bobby.

I understand you are still waiting on the cites papers, however I would not be prepared to wait as you mentioned on the phone "for up to a year".. When we initially spoke you said that this usually takes between 6-8 weeks normally,If at that stage you had mentioned up to years wait I would not have proceeded with the order. It has now been 11 weeks since I have made full payment. 

I believe I am being very patient and I am prepared to give this a week or so more. I hope that you may be able to contact someone who can speed this process along.

I really do not want to hassle you as I am sure you are very busy but I would like this resolved as soon as possible. 

Thanks in advance
Simon Murphy


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 20, 2011)

Simon, the part that I explained to you over the phone, that you did not mention, is tegus are on the Cites list, you must have a Cites permit before you can ship them over seas. Rottweiler seamen, cars from japan or rottweilers from Serbia do not require the Cites papers. They are not part of the endangered species act like tegus, you do not need a permit from the USFG department to ship them, but you do with tegus.

Anyone, and everyone knows you cannot rush the US government, and I told you this as well. You then contacted me wanting a full refund:




> From: Simon Murphy <[email protected]>
> To: "Bobby Hill, Tegu Breeder" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Monday, August 29, 2011 8:22 AM
> Subject: Re: Giant Tegu
> ...



I have already invested my time and money to get this done for you, and you want instant pudding. That is not how it works when dealing with the U.S. government. 

I told you I would contact you as soon as I hear about the papers, what else can I do? I guess I can call Obamah and tell him to hurry up.....


----------



## Irish-SiMurphy (Sep 20, 2011)

VARNYARD said:


> Simon, the part that I explained to you over the phone, that you did not mention, is tegus are on the Cites list, you must have a Cites permit before you can ship them over seas. Rottweiler seamen, cars from japan or rottweilers from Serbia do not require the Cites papers. They are not part of the endangered species act like tegus, you do not need a permit from the USFG department to ship them, but you do with tegus.
> 
> Anyone, and everyone knows you cannot rush the US government, and I told you this as well. You then contacted me wanting a full refund:
> 
> ...






Mr. Hill

You failed to mention that to me at the time of order. If you had said it is completely uncertain when you will have the papers i would not have proceeded with the order. The words you used were "usually takes around 8 weeks" it has now been 14 and still no end in sight. The endangered species notice was not given to me until the middle of october. 

And as to your above response if you find that an acceptable way to speak to a customer who has paid for your service/goods then for me that says it all. I find that completely inappropriate and unprofessional.

I did not want " instant pudding" i wanted what was promised in acceptable timeframe allowing maybe 3-4 weeks extra for delays. 

And if there was a problem at the very least an email in response.. to which i never got.

I am asking you publicly to return the $350 for my Extreme giant tegu which i have not received and will allow you to per sue the cites papers for another 8 weeks and at that stage if the papers are in order i will gladly re-pay the $350 and expect my tegu as described otherwise i will expect a full refund.

I await your response











Furthermore I do not appreciate my personal contact details (email) being posted on an internet forum. Again i think you will find this is completely inappropriate.


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 20, 2011)

Irish-SiMurphy said:


> VARNYARD said:
> 
> 
> > Simon, the part that I explained to you over the phone, that you did not mention, is tegus are on the Cites list, you must have a Cites permit before you can ship them over seas. Rottweiler seamen, cars from japan or rottweilers from Serbia do not require the Cites papers. They are not part of the endangered species act like tegus, you do not need a permit from the USFG department to ship them, but you do with tegus.
> ...



So it is up to me to do your research? You live in Dublin, Ireland and not in the U.S.. You had to know there were required papers to get a tegu shipped to Ireland. I said "*usually* takes around 8 weeks" I did not say it will be done in 8 weeks. I cannot control what the government does, nor can I rush them in doing anything.What is completely inappropriate is attacking me here for your mistake; you did not do your research, bottom line. I have better things to do then pamper you on this forum. You said it is completely inappropriate to talk to you like this, but, it was you that came here to attack me, how should I act?


> The endangered species notice was not given to me until the middle of october.



Also it is not October yet, I talked to you on the phone right before you sent me that last email, you left that part out as well.


----------



## Irish-SiMurphy (Sep 20, 2011)

VARNYARD said:


> Irish-SiMurphy said:
> 
> 
> > VARNYARD said:
> ...




The middle of august i meant to say. Two months after the time of order is when you informed me of the endangered species.

I have had no other option but to put forward my complaint on a public forum as you have not returned my emails since the 21st of july. I spoke with you on the the telephone in the middle of august,this is the last contact i have had from you, and you find this acceptable?

I have asked you for a refund of my money for the Tegu which i have not received, you are not out of pocket because if the papers arrive like you say they will i will still re-purchase the tegu.


----------



## Johnnydr (Sep 20, 2011)

When dealing with legal issues, you really have to read the fine print. If you are familiar with the US government and their promptness with response, you'll know they results can be haphazard. As far as CITES go, often the purpose is for mass exportation purposes. If you want to speed things along, I would contact the US branch for CITES at http://www.cites.org/eng/com/DIR/N_America-Directory-2005-E.pdf.

In defense of Bobby, I know he is a busy man and will not respond to multiple messages dealing with the same topic. Unfortunately, deciding to import a CITES animal is not a quick process. I know a lot of imports into the US that are CITES are sent in limited number, at a certain time of year, in mass quantities. 

Again, maybe contacting the office directly will speed your process.

-John


----------



## Irish-SiMurphy (Sep 21, 2011)

Johnnydr said:


> When dealing with legal issues, you really have to read the fine print. If you are familiar with the US government and their promptness with response, you'll know they results can be haphazard. As far as CITES go, often the purpose is for mass exportation purposes. If you want to speed things along, I would contact the US branch for CITES at http://www.cites.org/eng/com/DIR/N_America-Directory-2005-E.pdf.
> 
> In defense of Bobby, I know he is a busy man and will not respond to multiple messages dealing with the same topic. Unfortunately, deciding to import a CITES animal is not a quick process. I know a lot of imports into the US that are CITES are sent in limited number, at a certain time of year, in mass quantities.
> 
> ...






Thank you for the information. Very much appreciated.

However it would have been far more useful had this been provided to me by Bobby himself at the time of order as he is the one with experience dealing with these issue's as it is his business. For him to try and proclaim me to be at fault for this delay is inexcusable,it is his business to provide this service and know what it entails. 

I do not agree however with someone ignoring contact from a customer for almost a month this is not proper business practice especially when the customer has paid in full for the goods/service. It takes two minutes to send an email.


----------



## Grendel (Sep 21, 2011)

It may take two minutes to send an email, but if your asking the same question over and over, for which the answer has already been given, then there is no reason to keep replying. 
You also said Bobby did not inform you about the CITES permit, endangered animal issue, etc
untill August, 2011. However, you posted an email from May 29,2011 that clearly states you need a CITES permit. Sounds to me like this is a case of someone making a rash decision, finding no instant gratification, and then wanting to back out on the deal.


----------



## new2tegus (Sep 22, 2011)

+1 for what Grendel said. Don't get me wrong, I love my country I served them proudly in the 2/75th rgr rgt. You realize it took this same gov't a week to get water to the stadium when everyone was displaced in new orleans. Bobby is a great guy, maybe I'm biased, but when you called I'm sure you guys talked, I know we did. He's a wealth of information on these animals and everything from the breeding to exportation of them. I'm guessing the papers still aren't in, the gov't is not fast in any process. I'm sorry I wish you a peaceful resolution to this issue, but if I called him and said make my giant hatch early he'd probably laugh, it's asking for the same results. They are amazing tegus, and if you want one, truly want one, you are talking to the right man. They aren't skittish, and are very friendly. I've just started letting mine out, and I can walk next to him, and there are no signs of him darting or being stressed.


----------

